# Would you remove your A from CPC-A?



## MarciaH (Aug 21, 2009)

I am a CPC-A and I have been employed by a Podiatrist for a year now. By the AAPC guidelines for becoming a CPC I need one year experience and 2 letters, one from employer and one from an instructor. By those guidelines, I can have the A removed. But my concern is that my experience has only been my externship in a MD's office and one year in Podiatry. 

Should I get the A removed? Or should I keep it and try to gather more experience? I don't see myself leaving this office for awhile due to the economy in Michigan. There just aren't any jobs right now. I'm not sure what way to go and I'm looking for feedback on what others would do. I feel that having the -A after the CPC is keeping me from getting other jobs when I apply.

So what would you do?


----------



## kburke (Aug 21, 2009)

Its kind of a catch 22. Those letters verify your work experience and I know my class alone counted as a year of experience. But if you aren't planning on leaving, I would say leave it there and gain the experience. It will all pay off in the long run.


----------



## ollielooya (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I'm at the point where shortly I could request to have the A removed.  I have the year of experience and the education and letters.  HOWEVER, must admit that having the "A" behind CPC warrants a little compassion and understanding from the other coders especially when making those mistakes and learning from them!   ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC-A, Everett WA


----------



## buckeye56 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Removed the A*

Ollielooya, I know what you mean about the A warranting a little compassion.  I just got my A removed, but the only people to whom I've mentioned it in my rather large office are the people who wrote the recommendation for me.  I'm afraid if other people knew that I'm now a CPC, they might wonder, "Why doesn't she know more?  Why isn't she faster?"


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 23, 2009)

Even seasoned coders make mistakes.  I would hope that we all have compassion for each other regardless of our status.


----------



## MarciaH (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks to all who answered! After reading the responses, I have decided to keep my -A for now. I know I have a lot to learn still so I don't want to give the impression that I know everything or most everything (especially since my only experience is in Podiatry).
Thanks again!
Marcia


----------

